# Happy Dogs Are....



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Happy dogs are dirty dogs. 






























Happy dogs have lots of friends:





















Happy dogs are tired dogs


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oooo, I just love love love your pack!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Same goes for your pack :smile:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Great pictures! :becky: they look like they have sooooo much fun!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

I am very lucky I found the place where I am now. I highly doubt I would be able to give the boys what they need if we lived in a city or town. You think they have fun?? I'm peeing my pants laughing every day when we go for our hikes, LMAO. They make me laugh so hard, i'm surprised I don't have abs of steel because of all the laughter. :happy:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Ivy said:


>


Haha I love this... he's like "GUYS!! WAIT UP!!"

Aww I HAVE to get more friends for Duke  husband gave in to my constant requests for a dishwasher, surely he'll give in to the constant requests for a second dog?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I love seeing happy dogs that have friends!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I love the pictures, all the pups look so happy!


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

I have to ask what breed the one in the middle is..could be cause he is wet/dirty but he has a unique look to him.
Great looking crew


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Slayer Girl said:


> I have to ask what breed the one in the middle is..could be cause he is wet/dirty but he has a unique look to him.
> Great looking crew


Thanks guys :smile:

As for Timber, we think he's an Anatolian mix. He's about 27" 105lbs. Your guess is as good as mine, lol.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Awww cute pictures! I used to have a westie who would go outside and roll in anything dirty he could find RIGHT after his baths.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> Haha I love this... he's like "GUYS!! WAIT UP!!"
> 
> Aww I HAVE to get more friends for Duke  husband gave in to my constant requests for a dishwasher, surely he'll give in to the constant requests for a second dog?


I laughed at this one too. I scrolled down to just under the first 4's feet and when I scrolled down to look at the next one there was a little brown dog leaping after the others! Haha

Your pack is too cute. I think I like Hank... I love me a good hound dog! Haha


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Your pack is too cute. I think I like Hank... I love me a good hound dog! Haha



Hank is a riot!


----------

